
A 3-step process for naming a project/product - felixbraun
http://blog.pieratt.com/post/77293289254/a-3-step-process-for-naming-a-projectproduct/
======
habitue
I'm sure this will be panned in the comments since it tries to turn a creative
process into an algorithm, but I like it! Usually naming things is such a
freeform activity, it's hard to get started.

